# LFTS 10/10



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Sure is a awesome morning in the woods, only a doe and a fawn so far. But I’m enjoying the time with the wife, I’m whispering about where to look for the deer and she is telling me about nail polish. She has her Hoyt and the crossbow just in case, the wind has died down and it’s supposed to shift to NW around 10:00 so we will be long gone by then.
Flight


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Dish7 said:


> He's got a couple tines broke already. Wow, he must be a little cranky, lol. Nice buck. Looks thick.


He's a candidate or the old snortwheeze for sure! He'll look even thicker all puffed up ready to battle. I'm pumped!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Sure is a awesome morning in the woods, only a doe and a fawn so far. But I’m enjoying the time with the wife, I’m whispering about where to look for the deer and she is telling me about nail polish. She has her Hoyt and the crossbow just in case, the wind has died down and it’s supposed to shift to NW around 10:00 so we will be long gone by then.
> Flight
> View attachment 586651


So, what color nail polish are you going with?


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing sighted so far but an eagle. 
Almost no shots from duck hunters by me which is unusual. 
I'm going to hang a new stand before I leave for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Hunted my river stand with zero expectation of anything significant considering this temp and wind. To my surprise, I've had a dozen deer in bow range, including two spikes, 6 point and 8 point. All yearling bucks though, so all passed.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nothing moving where I'm sitting.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nothing but a squirrel in this ragweed forest in Van Buren county this morning.









Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Wind is swirling way to bad when I woke. Opted to sit it out.. Good luck guy's n miss flight !


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Craves said:


> So, what color nail polish are you going with?


The wife sells this stuff called Color Street, she is obsessed with it. Before she started selling it she had her “stash” in a shoe box $11 to $13 bucks apiece and I counted 111 of them. That’s a new rifle but I don’t say anything because when I buy a new rifle she doesn’t care. She also makes turkey totes and sells them and knits socks and hats and sells them, on top of being a electrician at ford’s. But she won’t gut her own deer or clean fish so if you want dinner just get out your knife.
Flight


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Nothing but birds and squirrels. Most likely going to head out soon and grab the camera card on the way. Need to take advantage of this nice day, got plenty to do.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> View attachment 586675


I'm no expert, but i'm pretty sure that log is dead


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

getting the house and such ready while the boss is at work. Dropping off the baby to grandma and grandpa's this afternoon, and then heading out to the stand for the first time. Will be my first archery sit ever, excited, nervous, and hungry


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> View attachment 586675


You killed a log? Congrats!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

BulldogOutlander said:


> getting the house and such ready while the boss is at work. Dropping off the baby to grandma and grandpa's this afternoon, and then heading out to the stand for the first time. Will be my first archery sit ever, excited, nervous, and hungry


Best of luck buddy. Pick a spot, breathe, and watch your arrow connect !


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Took my grandson out this morning. He is hunting with his great grandpa's recurve. Whitetails beware !


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> View attachment 586675


Looks like ice ?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Took my grandson out this morning. He is hunting with his great grandpa's recurve. Whitetails beware !
> View attachment 586677


That's awesome! Best of luck. I'm sure someone is looking down with a huge smile.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've had enough fun for this morning, it's dead around me.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Flight of the arrow said:


> First deer on the acorns this morning, a doe and fawn. It’s been a rough morning, walked into the cows so they got up and ran and circled back in the pasture and was running straight at us. It was the first time I thought I was in trouble and was getting ran over, at the last second the wife yelled “hey cows”and they turned left!
> Flight


Had to walk through a farm field long ago, and one time before light the cows were in the way. As they moved aside I think every one of em dropped a bomb.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Made me real happy


That is a PIG of a deer. Congrats!!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Made me real happy


As well it should. Beautiful buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Getting through the mid October slow before things really start popping. Once it cools down again in a week or so, there should be a good turn around, then the door will really break open a week or two after that. 
But, they still have to eat, drink, move around, and even check scrapes. So, you just have to be in the right spot and it can happen really quick.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Ended up seeing 3 different does and a spike or fork buck this morning. I ended up shoot a doe around 0800 and let it set for 2 hours before starting the track job. It was a great morning, super warm but wouldn't change it at all. I was able to head back home play mini stick hockey for two hours with my three y/o before we went to look for daddy's deer. Great way to get them started! He is currently waiting for his hunting clothes to come in the mail so he can go and sit with me! This is going to be the start of memory great hunting memories and I can not wait!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> It was a struggle to get him out even with the atv. But we did it.
> View attachment 586723
> View attachment 586717
> View attachment 586719
> ...


Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

drenthp said:


> Ended up seeing 3 different does and a spike or fork buck this morning. I ended up shoot a doe around 0800 and let it set for 2 hours before starting the track job. It was a great morning, super warm but wouldn't change it at all. I was able to head back home play mini stick hockey for two hours with my three y/o before we went to look for daddy's deer. Great way to get them started! He is currently waiting for his hunting clothes to come in the mail so he can go and sit with me! This is going to be the start of memory great hunting memories and I can not wait!
> View attachment 586761
> View attachment 586763
> View attachment 586765


Nice congrats!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

drenthp said:


> Ended up seeing 3 different does and a spike or fork buck this morning. I ended up shoot a doe around 0800 and let it set for 2 hours before starting the track job. It was a great morning, super warm but wouldn't change it at all. I was able to head back home play mini stick hockey for two hours with my three y/o before we went to look for daddy's deer. Great way to get them started! He is currently waiting for his hunting clothes to come in the mail so he can go and sit with me! This is going to be the start of memory great hunting memories and I can not wait!
> View attachment 586761
> View attachment 586763
> View attachment 586765


Congrats on your success!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

It was a very slow morning for me. I didn’t see anything except squirrels and raccoons. Not sure if I’m going out tonight or not...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

That's an awesome buck Bowhunter!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Kids and I are heading out in a few. Good luck to all out there tonight!


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

On the ground in Jackson county. If it happens it will happen quick in this thicker stuff


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

First sit in this stand wind is perfect. 14 turkeys were in the food plot on the way in.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ended up seeing 3 does and 1 small buck this morning. Spending the rest of this beautiful weekend with my grandkids so won’t make it out again until tomorrow night. Good luck out there tonight.


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

back at it in Huron County. Hopefully they move tonight. At least temps are dropping.


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

Just settled in for my first hang and hunt of the year in Iosco Co a little warm and breezy but it feels great to be in a tree again. Hung a stand between buck bedding I found a few years ago and a cluster of oaks that run along a creek. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

It wasn't a total loss this morning. Harvested a nice Hen on an oak stump on my way out.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Out with the thermell cell running. Coat is hanging on a branch. Basically sitting in my camo base layer.
Guess better than years ago when I shot a buck sitting 20 feet up in my boxers.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Giving it a try tonight good luck to all who are out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

November Sunrise said:


> A "whole bunch of seen nothing" on this thread? So far for the day 18 hunters have reported their experience. 12 out of 18 saw deer, 5 of those reported buck sightings, including one hunter who saw four bucks and another hunter who killed a huge bodied one. Put it all together and it's a typical early October morning on MS.com - most hunters saw deer, some saw bucks, and a big one was killed.
> 
> You found what you went looking for (a whole bunch of seen nothing) even though you were surrounded by evidence contrary to your findings. There's a term for that - it's called confirmation bias.


I wouldn't be in my stand right now if I didn't believe you can still kill good bucks on days like today. The opportunities just aren't as often in my opinion only... Good luck this season.


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

Checking in from lenawee. Down in the river bottom out of the wind. Good luck everybody


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

This morning stand was two doe, single doe, single spike. Different stand this evening, nada.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Sitting on the small food plot on the back of the property. Had 3 small bucks & does & fawns on camera last week. There will be no hearing them coming with this wind. Will have to be something bigger if I shoot way back here in this heat!

Windy, overcast, and 73 degrees here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Warm and breezy up in Oscoda. I'm thinking last light before any movement


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hoping for some action this afternoon. This morning was a total dud.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well late getting up. Only been ready and in saddle for about 20 min. But went into the other side from where I've been going. Going to a way in pinch point. Got there and tons of last year big buck sign but no fresh sign. So went deeper. Finally turned off the water down a clear cut and found some screaming fresh good buck sign. On a strip of hardwoods that run between the 2 or 3 yo clear cut and thick pines.







Good luck guys!


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Out on an oak flat transition spot.. Swamp/bedding NW of me corn SE of me. First sit in this stand for the year..


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

So the weekend of mishaps continues, just got this picture from my wife.
Flight


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Back out for the evening sit here in Arenac county. Sitting in a new stand that hasn’t been hunted this season. Still looking for the first deer sighting of the year here. Good luck and congrats to those that connected this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

Up 18 with a perfect wind in Montcalm. Sitting on an oak ridge with a fresh scrape in sight. Looking like this warm weather kept everyone else at home by me!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Out in Van Buren. Beautiful evening, except for the cow poo smell!


----------



## captainpaddlebone (Sep 1, 2016)

First sit in missaukee County this year, cold front coming thru, and First sit in the saddle, I'm liking it  

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Horseshoe said:


> Out in Van Buren. Beautiful evening, except for the cow poo smell!
> View attachment 586845


Cover sent


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> It was a struggle to get him out even with the atv. But we did it.
> View attachment 586723
> View attachment 586717
> View attachment 586719
> ...


A beauty right there, congrats!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Skeeters are very friendly tonight.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

In the blind with my youngest. Dozen hens strolled through a minute ago. I let him take some pictures. Now he’s coloring us tracking a Booner we’re gonna shoot  


















Sent from d_mobile


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back at it in Barry county! It’s hot out here! In a stand I’ve never hunted before but the camera has showed some daylight evening movement several days the past week. Combine harvesting beans a couple fields away! Hoping they push a big buck my way! Also have a bunch of turkeys coming through here regularly around 6-6:30 so one of those would do as well! Good luck! Shoot straight!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

d_rek said:


> In the blind with my youngest. Dozen hens strolled through a minute ago. I let him take some pictures. Now he’s coloring us tracking a Booner we’re gonna shoot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that’s not a good luck charm I don’t know what is!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Mrs Flight isn’t happy she got down and back tracked and found the missing part of her release but scratched her hunt.








I’m sitting with young flight, he is trying to get his first deer with his Hoyt so he is willing to shoot any legal deer except a fawn. He has a really sore wrist from catching himself when falling during a high school soccer game and I tried to get him to use the crossbow but he won’t. I thought he was going to get his chance at a spike but it turned and went back the way it came two different times. We have seen a doe and a 4 pt also.
Flight


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Couple more years


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Squirrels everywhere no deer yet.


----------

